# Changing edge style of formica countertops



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

That front bevel fits into a slot, and is likely glued. It can be removed, but not easily. When putting laminate over laminate, be sure you scuff the old with sandpaper and get off all the dust, oils, etc.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Since you are installing new laminate on top you can do anything you want. Just cut the edge off square and add a new piece of wood using glue and biscuits.


----------



## Ponderous (Jan 17, 2010)

Is the countertop edging a standard strip material that can be purchsed per foot?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

yes and no. Some edge designs/materials would work this way. Most all do not. What was the counter constructed with? is it 1 1/2" or 1 9/16" In other words we custom make the edging and trim in place to match thickness of the counter. You could also consider a nice wood edge finished to match your cabinets.


----------



## Ponderous (Jan 17, 2010)

I actually just meant the base material that I would apply the new formica to. I was just wondering if that front edge area under the formica was a standard strip material I could purchase. I am not sure I am in a position to line up and correctly install biscuits for joining and such so I guess it is all getting a bit out of my league now but I might ponder it yet and go for it.

I was hoping I could just remove the front face part and attach new that was a material that could be purchased and ready for install and then do new laminate and not have the 45 degree part anymore.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

sorry, it just does not work that way


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If the whole countertop is formica. That means the top, the front 45 degree bevel and the front facing, you will need to remove the entire top from the cabinets, take it outside or the garage and cut off the bevel area. You will then need to add a piece of stable wood to the front. You will then need to prep the top to accept a new layer of formica. You will need to use a router to trim the various edges.
When you're done, you will reinstall the top.
The question is," Is this in your skill set?"
Ron


----------



## Ponderous (Jan 17, 2010)

I cannot say it is in my skill set to do alone but now that I think about it....I know a few people that could definitely help me and I don't think they would mind a bit if I was to bring the project to them. Brilliant!!


----------

